# Wallglazeing in Dinning Room



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

We were asked to create a Wall Finish for this Contemporary Dinning Room . Our Client has some Beautiful Artwork ,along with the Furniture.. Area Rug...and a Newly Stained Hardwood Floor that was the inspiration for the Color Work of the Wallglaze... I think we ended up doing about 3 samples until we were All satisfied with the Approved Sample. This is a Very Low Contrast Subtle Parchment Finish.... I will be doing a Faux Marble on The White Picture Frame Trim on the wall after the Painters Clear Coat the Wallglaze with a couple coats of Modern Masters Dead Flat Varnish. After I will Mix a Varnish for the Marble ... A Very Low Sheen...
This came out Very good.. Exceptional Color Work,and a Very well done job by Laura.... About 4 1/2 hours for Laura to Glaze... As with many Pictures... Much better in person.



























































Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome work, as usual!!!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Awesome work, as usual!!!


Thanks as Usual Matt...
Your check is In The Mail... I'll P.M. you the Tracking Number this evening.

Michael


----------

